# My new Y-Perm



## wednesS (Jul 25, 2013)

(L' U' L U) R U R’ F’ (R U R’ U’) R’ F R2 U’ R’ U2 L' U L


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

J perm with setup

not bad


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 25, 2013)

(R' U' R U') [R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U'] R2 U R

similar principle but with no L moves and also 2 moves shorter


----------



## yulian (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL
Alg above is y2)


----------

